# My dog wont stop peeing in the apartment. Desperate for help!



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi my name is Adam, I have a boston terrier/beagle mix. AKA a boggle. He is 8.5 months old. I purchased him from a local pet store at 5mo old. They swore he came from a breeder and I believe them, they are a really nice family owned pet store. So he was in a kennel for 2 mo of his life prior to me buying him. He almost never poops in the house. It has been at least a month since he has done that. He pees on my couches and floor almost once a day. I just had him fixed today hoping that would help. NOPE! He peed on the floor twice since I have had him home. I take him out with in 5 min of being awake and he takes a pee and poop almost immediately outside. I have to do all this on a leash since I live in a apartment. He can go 8 hours in his kennel without going, yet he still goes on the floor. I scold him everytime and put him in his kennel when he does urinate on the floor. The kennel is just big enough for him to turn around in. What I don't understand is he KNOWS he shouldn't pee in the house. Last time he peed on the floor and I didn't see him do it he marched his butt in to the kennel on his own. So why can't he hold it? What am I missing? Today I took him out at 745pm and he peed outside, 1015pm.... peed on the floor. I don't get it. 

DESPERATE FOR HELP and close to just getting rid of him. 

Adam


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Adam first take a deep breath, Your pup is a BABY, potty Training isn't a 100% till at least 1 year of age. How often do you have him out. You said you took him out at 7:45 PM and then 2 hours later he went again. That was two long for him, I'd say until he stops going in the house I'd take him out every hour. 

Second: Does he have free access to food in water? If so pick those up, Food and Water are only offered when you can supervise him and get him outside as soon as he's done eating and drinking.

Third: When, he gets up from a nap Outside, when he's been playing, Outside when he's done. When he eats or drinks outside with in 30 minutes. 

You need to go back to square one, because he does not KNOW he should be going outside, because if he did he would not be going inside. And when he does go outside PRAISE the Heck out of him. And if you catch him inside, don't make a big deal out of it, your just drawing attention to the act.

Also his crate should NOT be used for Punishment EVER!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Getting rid of him because YOU can't fix his problem is just assanine IMO sorry. This isn't the dog's failure... it's owner failure. First thing you need to do is make sure there isn't a good medical reason why he is doing this. Blood work, urinalasys, and a good physical exam would rule out all that. Next is clean all the spots in the house he has messed with white vinegar and water to remove the biological element that draws him back to his accident spots. Go rent a carpet shampoo'er if you don't own one and put vinegar in the cleaning solution tank and do the whole place as well as the furniture (if it comes with an upholstery tool). After that take him out EVERY 2 hours so that he doesn't have an accident in the house, then every 3 hours after a week of success then every 4... you see where this is going. 

Second the crate is NOT suppose to be a punishment spot, and the fact that he is punishing himself after an accident tells me there may be an underlying issue and he just can't help it, after all he is a designer dog likely from a low quality breeder or even a puppy mill (and yes I have seen mom and pop shops get dogs from mils just as much as big chains). 

After all his medical is cleared then it's back to basics, potty training 101... go back and read the stickies on this one.


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

Getting rid of him because YOU can't fix his problem is just assanine IMO sorry. This isn't the dog's failure... *it's owner failure.* I understand this and I agree. It doesn't change that I am doing everything I as in ME the OWNER can do and he is still peeing everywhere. 

*First thing you need to do is make sure there isn't a good medical reason why he is doing this. Blood work, urinalasys, and a good physical exam would rule out all that. *

Done and Done. Already been there and done that. I even drew the pee myself in a little syringe from a cup. 

*Next is clean all the spots in the house he has messed with white vinegar and water to remove the biological element that draws him back to his accident spots. Go rent a carpet shampoo'er if you don't own one and put vinegar in the cleaning solution tank and do the whole place as well as the furniture (if it comes with an upholstery tool).*

I already have a wet vac and I've been purchasing the cleaning shampoo specially formulated for pets and their messes. Expensive and it's not helping him stop but is cleaning up the pee. So another check mark there. 


*After that take him out EVERY 2 hours so that he doesn't have an accident in the house, then every 3 hours after a week of success then every 4... you see where this is going.*

At one point I was taking him out every 90 min and he would go pee a little every time. Then I increased it to two hours, then 3 but he started to pee again. Unless I'm out every 60-90 min he goes in the house. WHERE am I supposed to find the time to be out that much?!

*Second the crate is NOT suppose to be a punishment spot, and the fact that he is punishing himself after an accident tells me there may be an underlying issue and he just can't help it, after all he is a designer dog likely from a low quality breeder or even a puppy mill (and yes I have seen mom and pop shops get dogs from mils just as much as big chains).*

This doesn't help me at all. If you want to scold me and say I supported a puppy mill that's pretty crappy. If I did I didn't intend to. 

After all his medical is cleared then it's back to basics, potty training 101... go back and read the stickies on this one. 

Sorry for not looking over the stickies, I know this is important but seeing as I've read 3 diff books... one of them being cesars way by cesar milan. They didn't help. I'm looking for individualized help to my specific case.

Thanks


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

*Adam first take a deep breath, Your pup is a BABY, potty Training isn't a 100% till at least 1 year of age. How often do you have him out. You said you took him out at 7:45 PM and then 2 hours later he went again. That was two long for him, I'd say until he stops going in the house I'd take him out every hour.*

Every 60 min for how long? What do I do with my job? The more I hear stuff like this, while it may be correct, I'm getting the feeling that it is just not possible to own a dog unless you have 5 kids and a wife to babysit the dog constantly. 

*Second: Does he have free access to food in water? If so pick those up, Food and Water are only offered when you can supervise him and get him outside as soon as he's done eating and drinking.*

I feed him in the morning and give him no more then ten min to eat and drink. If he does not finish it all by then I remove it. I also take him out immediately after this. 

*Third: When, he gets up from a nap Outside, when he's been playing, Outside when he's done. When he eats or drinks outside with in 30 minutes.*

I hope I don't come off as snide because that is not my intention. He sleeps alot and plays alot. If I follow this I'll be outside every 45 min. How is anyone supposed to manage this?

*You need to go back to square one, because he does not KNOW he should be going outside, because if he did he would not be going inside. And when he does go outside PRAISE the Heck out of him. And if you catch him inside, don't make a big deal out of it, your just drawing attention to the act.*

I do praise him like crazy everytime he pees and poops outside. As far as scolding him when he goes inside I'll stop doing that. I was unaware im just drawing attention in a positive way. 

*Also his crate should NOT be used for Punishment EVER!*

So how do I discipline him when he pees in the house?

Thanks for the help
Adam


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

First problem...stop listening to Ceasar. He knows nothing about dogs IMO. He's not even a certified behaviorest. His methods are brutal, outdated and cause more psychological damage than help. Next those cleaners designed to remove pet stains does nothing for the biological element that remaines. Even natures miracle doesn't work even tho it is touted as an enzyme cleaner. I have had many clients use it for months and still have accidents, then they try white vinegar and the problem goes away. Next, I wasn't scolding you for supporting puppy mills, I pointed that out for the simple reason that irresponsible breeding leads to genetic defect. Things like kidney and bladder development, GI, cripes you can run into all kind of internal deformities. next... what medical testing have you done and how long ago was it? 

As far as disciplining him for going in the house... YOU DON'T... you stop the act and take him outside and praise for the positive. Discipline only leads to anxiety which leads to negative behavior such as inappropriate potty habits,chewing, destructive behavior, self mutilation, etc. If you have to take him out every 45 min to every 2 hours that is what you signed on for when you got a dog... you manage it, we ALL do. You don't just dump them because "it's too hard" or too inconvenient for you. You certainly don't dump a child at an orphanage because you are having trouble potty training them would you?


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

adamnasa said:


> Every 60 min for how long? What do I do with my job? The more I hear stuff like this, while it may be correct, I'm getting the feeling that it is just not possible to own a dog unless you have 5 kids and a wife to babysit the dog constantly.


It won't be forever. But as people have said, you really do need to put in that kind of time now until he learns. It can be very hard in the beginning but putting in the time is the only way. If you put in any less than 100% effort now, the problem will never go away and you will always be frustrated. Listen to the advice people have already given like using vinegar and only focusing on praise instead of punishment. Just stick with it 100% as hard as it might be and eventually your efforts will pay off.


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

*First problem...stop listening to Ceasar. He knows nothing about dogs IMO. He's not even a certified behaviorest. His methods are brutal, outdated and cause more psychological damage than help.*

Done. 

* Next those cleaners designed to remove pet stains does nothing for the biological element that remaines. Even natures miracle doesn't work even tho it is touted as an enzyme cleaner. I have had many clients use it for months and still have accidents, then they try white vinegar and the problem goes away.*

White Vinegar and the problem may go away? Does it have a smell to it? I'll give it a shot. Can I mix it in with my wet vac?

* Next, I wasn't scolding you for supporting puppy mills, I pointed that out for the simple reason that irresponsible breeding leads to genetic defect. Things like kidney and bladder development, GI, cripes you can run into all kind of internal deformities. next... what medical testing have you done and how long ago was it?*

I had the vet check for a urinary tract infection yesterday. He also had a check up and then was fixed. Today is his first day home from getting his baby nuts removed. 

*As far as disciplining him for going in the house... YOU DON'T... you stop the act and take him outside and praise for the positive.*

Sounds like a plan, I will start this instead. 

*Discipline only leads to anxiety which leads to negative behavior such as inappropriate potty habits,chewing, destructive behavior, self mutilation, etc.*
I had no idea I was promoting this stuff. I'll stop it immediately and try positive reinforcement. 

* If you have to take him out every 45 min to every 2 hours that is what you signed on for when you got a dog... you manage it, we ALL do. You don't just dump them because "it's too hard" or too inconvenient for you.*

Please don't assume I haven't been trying everything I could think of. I've been very patient and I'm frustrated with him bc I love him and can't bear to give him. Before I bought him my roommate agreed to help with him, I told him I wouldn't be able to do all the work by myself. He agreed. Now he doesn't want much to do with him and I'm stuck shouldering the whole load. You're right, it's my responsibility and I'm doing what I can. Everyone has their limit though. If you were doing your best and your dog peed on your couch for 6 mo straight every day how long would you tolerate it?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

White vinegar won't train your dog not to potty inside, it'll just help you clean up the accidents you cause when he isn't let out in time. Check out the stickies on this forum for more information on potty training and also the training information at http://www.dogstardaily.com including "Before & After You Get Your Puppy" by Dr. Ian Dunbar (a TRUE dog expert, unlike Cesar). http://www.clickertraining.com also has lots of great, free positive training information. 

My simple housetraining rule is that free time in the house is EARNED and is ONLY for "empty" dogs who have recently gone outside. The dogs earn more free time and space when they are empty as they mature. Otherwise, they are crated or baby gated into a small, easily cleanable room with something fun to do, fed and let out often on a schedule. For particularly naughty dogs, I keep them tethered to me during their empty free time in the house so I can keep a close eye on them. I'll even recommend fitting your dog with a belly band that goes around the dog's middle to keep accidents from reaching the floor. You can put a woman's sanitary napkin in the wrap to avoid having to keep several and washing them constantly. Just please don't get lazy and use belly bands instead of continued house training! They are just a tool.

Last but not least, I always go out with my dogs for their potty breaks to mark and praise their efforts. Accidents are interrupted, but never scolded, and the dog is hurried out to finish, after which the accidents are quickly thoroghly cleaned up. You may want to purchase a black light and use it to find old accident spots that could use more cleaning as you continue to work through this.

For the record, I am a single person with seven dogs (from about 1 to 9 years old) and we manage just fine, with a full time job away from home.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

In a designer breed that might not have the most reputable roots I would highly suggest a CBC blood panel to rule out kidney function issues and liver function issues as well. My mom had a shih tzu that was born with kidneys the size of grapes and they should have been the size of plumbs. It was the CBC panel that prompted the ultra sound that led to the discovery of the kidney deformity. Also like the last poster said the white vinegar is not the great cure all it just happened to work in these cases as they were drawn back to their spots. yes it will be fine in your wet vac and if anything actually clean it out. I have used it and all purpose cleaner in my hoover steam vac and never have any problems. Yes it does have a smell but if you mix the solution of 1 cup white vinegar, 1/2 cup lavender scented all purpose clenaer and a gallon of water it will kill the vinegar smell (which also dissipates on it's own when it dries).

lastly don't allow thedog on the couch until his potty habits are under control. Personally I would have put an end to that adventure 5 months ago if I were you. I don't mean to imply that youaren't doing everything you can and I know it can be VERY frustrating but I was merely reminding you of the obligation you signed on for when you got the dog. Try to control your emotions... your pup senses these things and it can make him anxious because he can't figure out why daddy feels this way. Don't count on your roomate for anything except the rent. this pup is YOUR pup and not his responsibility. People say alot but when it actually comes to putting their money where their mouth is you'll often find yourself short changed.


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

*White vinegar won't train your dog not to potty inside, it'll just help you clean up the accidents you cause when he isn't let out in time. Check out the stickies on this forum for more information on potty training and also the training information at http://www.dogstardaily.com including "Before & After You Get Your Puppy" by Dr. Ian Dunbar (a TRUE dog expert, unlike Cesar). http://www.clickertraining.com also has lots of great, free positive training information.*

Ill check these sites out tomorrow. 

*My simple housetraining rule is that free time in the house is EARNED and is ONLY for "empty" dogs who have recently gone outside. The dogs earn more free time and space when they are empty as they mature. Otherwise, they are crated or baby gated into a small, easily cleanable room with something fun to do, fed and let out often on a schedule.*

I'll try and find somewhere to put him. Don't really have a spot to baby gate him off. My kennel is pretty much the only choice and it seems cruel to keep him in it. 

* For particularly naughty dogs, I keep them tethered to me during their empty free time in the house so I can keep a close eye on them. *

I don't know if I could tolerate him tethered to me all day. Maybe I'll try it. 

*I'll even recommend fitting your dog with a belly band that goes around the dog's middle to keep accidents from reaching the floor. You can put a woman's sanitary napkin in the wrap to avoid having to keep several and washing them constantly. Just please don't get lazy and use belly bands instead of continued house training! They are just a tool.
*

Good idea, maybe Ill try that too. 

*Last but not least, I always go out with my dogs for their potty breaks to mark and praise their efforts.* 

I live in a apt and I am right next to him EVERY time he goes. I ALWAYS give praise. 

*Accidents are interrupted, but never scolded, and the dog is hurried out to finish, *

This will be something new that I haven't done. Ill do this from now on. 

*after which the accidents are quickly thoroghly cleaned up. You may want to purchase a black light and use it to find old accident spots that could use more cleaning as you continue to work through this.
*

Done! I'll go tomorrow and get the light. 

*For the record, I am a single person with seven dogs (from about 1 to 9 years old) and we manage just fine, with a full time job away from home. *

Thanks, that is a relief that it can be done. You must be the true dog whisperer with 7 dogs!


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

*In a designer breed that might not have the most reputable roots I would highly suggest a CBC blood panel to rule out kidney function issues and liver function issues as well. My mom had a shih tzu that was born with kidneys the size of grapes and they should have been the size of plumbs. It was the CBC panel that prompted the ultra sound that led to the discovery of the kidney deformity.* 

This will be a last resort. 

*Also like the last poster said the white vinegar is not the great cure all it just happened to work in these cases as they were drawn back to their spots. yes it will be fine in your wet vac and if anything actually clean it out. I have used it and all purpose cleaner in my hoover steam vac and never have any problems. Yes it does have a smell but if you mix the solution of 1 cup white vinegar, 1/2 cup lavender scented all purpose clenaer and a gallon of water it will kill the vinegar smell (which also dissipates on it's own when it dries).*

I think Ill try the vinegar stuff tomorrow. Thanks. 


*lastly don't allow thedog on the couch until his potty habits are under control. Personally I would have put an end to that adventure 5 months ago if I were you.*

I have thought about this but I didn't think it would take nearly this long to train him. Starting tomorrow no more couch for him. 


_* I don't mean to imply that youaren't doing everything you can and I know it can be VERY frustrating but I was merely reminding you of the obligation you signed on for when you got the dog. Try to control your emotions... your pup senses these things and it can make him anxious because he can't figure out why daddy feels this way. Don't count on your roomate for anything except the rent. this pup is YOUR pup and not his responsibility. People say alot but when it actually comes to putting their money where their mouth is you'll often find yourself short changed.*_

You said it.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Just a thought... How are you planning on keeping the dog off of the couch? Keep in mind that scolding is going to be stressful for him, damaging to your relationship and is likely to cause more undesirable behaviors. Scolding also only teaches your dog what not to do, not what to do, and is likely to only be effective when you are around to scold. Not getting on the couch is going to be a new behavior, one that goes against five months of the old getting on the couch behavior. Getting on the couch has been very reinforcing. It's comfy. People are up there. You are going to have to make "four on the floor," or chilling on his own dog bed, more reinforcing than time on the couch. With that in mind, be kind. Be understanding. Spend some time positively teaching your dog what you want him to do. Teach a new behavior, like a hand target, or go to mat (another target) behavior so you can tell him what to do instead of getting up on the couch. Remember that "Off" generally only tells a dog to get off of something, not to avoid something and even "Leave it" likely won't mean forever (without lots of training). Manage the dog the rest of the time and understand this is all going to take time. And for dog's sake, please don't confuse the cues "Down" with "Off," unless you really want your dog to lay down!


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll get him to stay off the couch by showing him what I WANT him to do rather then yelling at him when he is doing what I dont want him to do. Sounds good? You guys and gals are teaching me good stuff.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

Teach him to stay off the couch using the body block. Every dog "expert", whether it's Cesar Millan, Victoria Stilwell, Ian Dunbar, or Patricia McConnell utilizes the body block. Animals do it to each other. Not EVERYTHING Cesar Millan does is bad. If you watch his show, pay attention to how he commands space. High ranking dogs command the space around them and lower ranking dogs respect their space.

You don't have to punish the dog to get it off the couch. Instead, walk up and take away the dog's space - move into the dog's space until he moves off. If he tries to get back on, body block him. To do the body block correctly, you must stand upright to be assertive and you MUST command a large radius of space around you. Imagine you have a bubble around you that the dog cannot cross. It's like you are guarding the couch. There's no need for treats or positive reinforcement to teach a dog boundaries. It's not about being mean or punishing to the dog either, it's simple animal-to-animal communication. Depending on how good you are, it may take days or weeks of repetition before the dog learns the couch is off limits. It doesn't hurt the dog's feelings to not be on the couch.

Never yell at a dog, they don't get why you're mad. Yelling only makes the dog think your unstable, and to defend themselves from unstable owners, they may develop defensive aggression.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi, Adam.

You have gotten lots of great advice on this thread. SOmetimes raising a puppy can be stressful. Your puppy came from the worst possible situation as well, so you were behind the power curve from the beginning.

Try always to remember that your puppy is just being a puppy. He is not eliminating in the house to annoy you. Boy that's a hard one to keep hold of sometimes tho, when you step in another wet spot, or in your case, sit in one! I highly recommend you stop scolding your puppy AT ALL, and look for all chances to reward him for what he is doing right instead.



In addition to the other good hints you have gotten here, I would suggest you make pottying outdoors the HIGHEST REWARD POSSIBILITY ever for your puppy. Save the most delicious and tastiest of meat bits from your meals. Keep them in a plastic bag in your freezer. When you take the puppy out, take the bag with you.

Every time he eliminates outside, stand close by, and as he is going, give it a name. Do not say the name of the behavior unless it is happening. (this is the top rule for teaching any behavior.  ) So, as he is urinating, you stand close and say something in a pleasant tone of voice, such as "Go pee pee". Repeat this until he is done, and then have a PARTY. Stuff his face with delicious bits. Praise. Play.

This pup should get to the point to where all he WANTS to do is go outside to pee so he can have a party with you.

Next, prevent his ability to get to your sofa, etc, using exercise pens, baby gates, or by leashing him to you when you are at home. With a 6' leash, put the loop through your belt, and presto. Your pup is where you are all the time. 

I wish you luck with working through this elimination issue with your puppy. Unfortunately, inability to housetrain is a common issue in petstore puppies.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Hi, Adam.
> 
> You have gotten lots of great advice on this thread. SOmetimes raising a puppy can be stressful. Your puppy came from the worst possible situation as well, so you were behind the power curve from the beginning.
> 
> ...


^^^^This. Times 2.

Adam, you are asking all the right questions. You've gotten some excellent advice here.
The first year of a pup's life is always the most frustrating, they go through many development periods, both mental and physical. Backslides happen, accidents happen. Normal, normal, normal. 

Reward ALL things you like, do not reward all things you don't. Timing is crucial, rewards must be "worth it" to the dog depending on the difficulty of the behaviour. Management, supervision and anticipating his need to go is key.

Don't feel bad about using the crate or tether for management. Too much freedom (unsupervised) is setting both you and your pup up to fail. Puppies EARN their freedom, keeping in mind how able he is to do things physically while he grows. As long as he is not left in his crate for long periods without something to DO (ie he needs stuffed kongs or a tricky treat ball) to keep him occupied IS unfair. But if he learns that the crate means GOOD THINGS and structured alone time this goes a long way to a happy dog. IF you must use the crate because you are frustrated, take a deep breath, reward him IN his crate and walk away to vent. This way YOU get a break but he doesn't get the sense of being punished. The crate is your friend, it should be his too.


----------



## Aunt Peach (Jan 17, 2010)

Consider alternatives that work for some people:

If he can only hold it ___ long - then make a plan for when he can't. Train him to use an indoor pee pad or litter box . . . start by taking the box or pad outside (since you said he eliminates right when you go out) and encourage him to use it, there. (praise and/or treats when it works).

Once he starts using it outside - bring it inside and encourage him to use it indoors as well.

When I was a kid we had a poodle who was sick and we had to train her to use a litter box. I remember it was a bit of a fiasco at first, but she did use it routinely and my Mom's mornings were much less stressful.

If it's just you and your dog I think it might be easier to "crate" him up inside a bathroom or a spare room while you're gone - put in the litter box/pee pad and some toys and give him some room to relax and play.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Hi, Adam.
> 
> You have gotten lots of great advice on this thread. SOmetimes raising a puppy can be stressful. Your puppy came from the worst possible situation as well, so you were behind the power curve from the beginning.
> 
> ...


This times 3.


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow. Great response and great info. I will do much of this. Thanks again.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Please keep us posted how it's going, Adam. I watch for your updates!


----------



## adamnasa (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been applying all of these techniques and...... NO PEE IN THE HOUSE FOR 24hrs! WOOOOO! I'll keep the positive reinforcement coming and report back in a week or two.

Adam


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

yay Adam... just keep doin what you've been doin. You've already started seeing positive effects. You don't need to spend outrageous money on some house break in 7 days program and you certainly don't need to board and train your dog. You're on the right road now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow that's great, I've just been reading this thread today & I thought you had completely given up then I saw Cesar, & punish when toilet inside. You can now see where all of that was the wrong things to do. Can't wait for an update.


----------

